# Help Needed



## kryonindia (May 22, 2011)

Dear Friends,

We would like to relocate to Thailand. We are from India.
Is there anyone you know who could support us in relocating, with paper work...
Kindly forward their contact details. If you know anyone in India it would be great


----------

